# Central Texas



## KingOfChaos (Apr 17, 2004)

I am currently looking for people interested in roleplaying that live in the Central Texas area, near to Killeen, Temple, Belton area.  If you're interested in gaming, just e-mail me at RoETyrant@aol.com and we can talk.


----------



## KingOfChaos (May 3, 2004)

Finding players in this area is like trying to squeeze blood from a frickin' stone. -.-


----------

